# Practice Habits



## musicalvegan0 (May 29, 2007)

I'm not sure how many of you are active practitioners of classical instruments, but I practice classical guitar anywhere from 4-8 hours a day (with breaks, of course). I'm currently on summer break and I've been experimenting with practice organization. I was wondering if anyone has tips, advice, or even just wants to share their current practice habits, ie: How to arrange technique practice, musical practice, slow practice, etc. Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

On the organization stuff I can’t help you. I have ADD so I have no form of organization anywhere in my life. The only thing I can tell you is practice slow and with a metronome. It's hard and annoying at times but its worth it very much so. I myself should practice like that more often but I am impatient and get off task quickly. And practice like that more than any other way of practicing.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Time is the usual problem but I like to warm up on something I can play, usually slowly, and end on something I can already play easily. Slow practice seems vital.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

you should practice 30 min minimum at a time, that´s the shortest interval to get some new muscle memory


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

musicalvegan0 said:


> I'm not sure how many of you are active practitioners of classical instruments, but I practice classical guitar anywhere from 4-8 hours a day (with breaks, of course).


Oh my god!.



musicalvegan0 said:


> I'm currently on summer break


That explains everything.

Last summer I studied 9 hours a day also. Half violin, half piano.


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

4~8 hours a day on an instrument? that's too diligent!
i always wanted to be that diligent but i usually get bored when i'm unable to perform a piece after trying it a lot of times. 

I think practising slow is the best way to achieve great performance but it's surely boring. Moreover if you have heard how the song will sounds like, it's likely to play as fast as the recording... well, maybe it's just my feeling


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

fox_druid said:


> it's likely to play as fast as the recording...


But if you really can't do it, you are just wasting time.



> 4~8 hours a day on an instrument? that's too diligent!
> i always wanted to be that diligent but i usually get bored when i'm unable to perform a piece after trying it a lot of times.


I play technical exercises most of the time. And yes, I start by playing them slowly so that everything is under control. For most students playing fast is just a way to hide mistakes.


----------

